# I'm in love!



## cdnjason (Feb 9, 2015)

Just picked up my new little buddy today. Waiting for our flight home, and already in love with this little fella. He's such a sweet little boy.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Congratz!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Anxious to hear all about your journey home... please post some pictures, and tell us what you name him...
Great to have a new addition... Congratulations!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

cdn - remember - LoVe is just another 4 letter word - as you grow with your V - 4 letter words will become common - welcome 2 the ride of your life - ride life - will add those 2 my list ! now I have 2 add LIST !!!!! LOL


----------



## cdnjason (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry for the delay, but thanks everyone!

We named him Duke Benjamin I. 

The journey home from Milwaukee to Las Vegas was surprisingly a breeze. Well, when Duke and I left the breeder's, he whined. So, I pulled to side of the road and spent a little more time with him. He was okay the rest of the ride back to the airport and the entire flight home. Thankfully, the flight was empty (only 22 people), so the flight attendants let me take him out of his carrier and he sat on my lap. 

He's a really smart dog. Always lets us know when he needs to potty. Especially at night. We take him out, he goes right away, and runs back into his pen and goes right back to sleep. I'm absolutely amazed! Only tough part is getting up several times in the night to go out back with him. But, worth it.

He's also very loving and playful. And, boy does he love his squeaky toys. haha But, his favorite spot is in my wife's arms. Go figure. haha

Anyway, he's getting plenty of love and attention. And, rewarding us right back for it. It's a great time in our household.

Here's a couple pics:


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

OMG!! Such a beautiful little puppy!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

So sweet!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Bowie628 (Oct 30, 2014)

cdnjason said:


> The journey home from Milwaukee to Las Vegas was surprisingly a breeze.


Which breeder in the Milwaukee area? I'm wondering if he is a little brother to my Bowie.


----------



## cdnjason (Feb 9, 2015)

The breeder is Krichen, who is actually located in Burlington, WI. They mated their dame with a sire from Busch Vizsla in Illinois.


----------



## Bowie628 (Oct 30, 2014)

Bowie is from Au Sable Vizslas but the sire was from Busch Vizslas. I couldn't be happier with my puppy.  He is 8 months now. Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## cdnjason (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks. Within days, he's changed our lives for the better.


----------



## charliecoyot (Nov 26, 2012)

Dangit! I had to look at the pictures! Now want another one! Best of luck w/ Duke! I'm certain you'll wonder why you didn't get 2!!


----------



## cdnjason (Feb 9, 2015)

A couple more pictures, if I may. Duke has found his favorite spot, underneath our kids' playset.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

keep the pics coming!!! koda has that same croc


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Duke is really cute. I think you found a saint of a puppy - no crying at night - I am very impressed, better clone him.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

cdn - I go with the Baby Back Ribs Pic - LOL


----------



## VizslaGirl (Apr 8, 2016)

So cute! Is he an Archiee & Gypsie pup? Do you have a few updated pics to share?


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

If Duke was sired by Busch Vizala's, Archiee, then RT has a, " brother from another mother."


----------



## VizslaGirl (Apr 8, 2016)

Wow RT is such a beautiful red. Boy, that Archiee gets around. 


I'm currently waiting for another one of Archiee's girls to be born.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

There is another sire who has that coloring too. His name is CH Eggerton's Heart Of The Band (Drum).
He is Dharma's father. Also the sire of another forum member's vizsla that I know of for sure. I think it is Organic Thoughts and Yoffi.


----------



## ManskaVizsla (Apr 12, 2016)

Oooh, what a awesome baby...
I also picked my puppy on the street, when i was in Washington, D.C., and then i took her to my home in Chicago.
Congrats!


----------

